# Nero issue - "Calibration area full"



## GreenBud (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm getting rejected when I am trying to burn a mp3 dvd with Nero. I get a "Calibration area full" rejection along with my drive name. How can I clear this "area"? I disabled then enabled my drive on a whim. No luck with that. Does my drive have a cache? Or where can I find this area? Any help is very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CDATech (May 1, 2008)

Here's an interesting article about your same issue:

http://club.cdfreaks.com/f92/dw1640-calibration-area-full-error-when-writing-cd-rs-144692/


----------



## GreenBud (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks, CDATech. Tried a different kind of disc with a different program and still got the same error. I'm gonna figure this out


----------

